# T3i, T2i, 60D



## mwdoher (Oct 9, 2011)

http://blog.camerafobia.com/canon-t3i-600d-vs-60d-vs-t2i

I've posted about which camera to buy before, but I don't think I was terribly clear in my uses or intentions.

After reviewing the link above, reading some discussions in this forum, and really assessing what I intend using my first DSLR for, I've narrowed my camera decision down to the T3i and the 60D.  I like the swivel screen for video applications, and I'm particularly fond of the image quality for the price.  My dilemma lies in the differences between these two cameras.

I intend to use the camera for photographing my family, taking impromptu photos on hikes of landscapes, taking videos of the baby-to-be, and documenting a lot of my work as a band/music teacher.  I'm interested in taking artistic shots, and will likely take a class to fully understand the potential of the body.

Main differences that I've noticed: 

2 control wheels for quicker, 1hand manual adjustments on the 60D
The 60D has a metal body, therefore more durable
More still fps on the 60D
T3i has the on-camera crop feature

Being that I'm on a budget, here are some questions I have:
What lens should I purchase to bridge the gap between my my uses?
Is the price difference worth the seemingly aesthetic differences?
Will one prove to be a better fit for my intended uses?

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 9, 2011)

I love my 60D, I had the same debate as you and I'm glad I went the way I did.  For what you do I would get like a 17-50 2.8f sigma or tamron, and maybe an 18-270 Tamron walk around camera.  If you change camera bodies though that can effect the lens so I'm talking about on the 60D.  If I had it to do over again I would buy Canon 50mm1.4, Sigma 17-50 2.8 and Sigma 70-200 2.8.  Those lenses will be about $2,500 total.  First option you can probably get into for $1100.


----------



## mwdoher (Oct 9, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:
			
		

> I love my 60D, I had the same debate as you and I'm glad I went the way I did.  For what you do I would get like a 17-50 2.8f sigma or tamron, and maybe an 18-270 Tamron walk around camera.  If you change camera bodies though that can effect the lens so I'm talking about on the 60D.  If I had it to do over again I would buy Canon 50mm1.4, Sigma 17-50 2.8 and Sigma 70-200 2.8.  Those lenses will be about $2,500 total.  First option you can probably get into for $1100.



http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12140-USA/Canon_2515A003_50mm_f_1_4_USM_Autofocus.html

Then

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/689620-REG/Sigma_583101_17_50mm_F2_8_EX_DC.html

Then

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/533555-REG/Sigma_579_101_70_200mm_f_2_8_II_EX.html

I like the idea of having the 50 to start with; it's a pricey list, though!  I'm a little nervous that with the price of the other two lenses after the 50 that I won't have the versatility of all my needs until I have the cash.

I like this "best case scenario" lens approach, but I don't know if I can afford all of that.  If I went t3i would this list change?


----------



## KmH (Oct 9, 2011)

I believe you are miss-informed. The Canon 60D does not have a metal chassis, though the 50D, did.

Canon EOS 60D Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review



> With the 60D Canon has unashamedly moved the X0D range out of the 'semi pro' bracket and  instead focused on the enthusiast photographer looking to upgrade from their Rebel. As a result, it's not the obvious continuation of the 30D - 40D - 50D pattern that its naming might suggest. Instead  it  sits pretty well precisely in the same market position as was once-upon-a-time occupied by the 'Elan' series of 35mm film SLRs (which in Europe were not-so-coincidentally given double-digit model numbers).
> 
> _*So gone is the magnesium alloy construction that featured in previous models, replaced by a lighter weight plastic shell*_....



A magnesium-allot metal body is more for heat dissipation and blocking of electromagnetic interference, than it is for durability.


----------



## mwdoher (Oct 9, 2011)

KmH said:
			
		

> I believe you are miss-informed. The Canon 60D does not have a metal chassis, though the 50D, did.
> 
> Canon EOS 60D Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review
> 
> A magnesium-allot metal body is more for heat dissipation and blocking of electromagnetic interference, than it is for durability.



Don't know how I missed that... I'll head to the dp review and answer one or two more questions I might have.  Is the weight difference from the t3i to e 60D simply battery/size?


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 9, 2011)

For your first camera I would go on feel, I bought the 60d over the t3i mainly because it felt better in my hand.  Depending on how much you get into it I think you will find yourself wanting what you don't have regardless of what you buy.  Post processing is also a huge consideration.  I had Elements 9 and recently got CS5 and there is a big difference between the two even though both are good I feel the CS5 has helped me push photos even further and get closer to what I'm trying to achieve.


----------



## mwdoher (Oct 9, 2011)

I should be good to go in post - I use CS5 for work; I do a lot of logo work for my band and the website we host, and it's a suite that was purchased by my art department (I didn't need that much power at all, but there was an extra license in the bundle).  I also have a copy of Aperture 3.  I'll head to a local camera store and see how they feel.  I'm 6'2" and have some pretty big paws; I'm guessing the 60D is a better fit, but we'll see!


----------



## dakkon76 (Oct 9, 2011)

I was going back and forth between the Canon 50mm f/1.4 and the Sigma. After reading lots of reviews, I chose to spend a bit more and go with the Sigma; it's turned out to be a great lens. So, if you're considering a 50mm, you may want to consider the Sigma. I agree with Shooter, though. For what you are looking to do, and the range of subjects you want to shoot, you'd be pretty happy with a 17-50mm f/2.8. This gives you a rough equiv of having a 24-70 on a full-frame. For landscapes and group shots, something wider than 50mm will come in handy.


----------



## mwdoher (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, without holding one, I'm leaning toward the T3i strictly for budget reasons.  I'm going to the store early this week to feel them out.

Wish List | B&H Photo Video

There's my startup cart; I like the idea of using the 17-50 f/2.8-4.  If there are any other suggestions, I'll gladly hear them!


----------



## dakkon76 (Oct 10, 2011)

Unless you're planning on doing some macro, you should consider spending $200 more and going with the 17-50 f/2.8 (your wish list is the 17-70 f/2.8-4.0). From the reviews I've read, the former has better image quality, and you get f/2.8 through the entire focal range. I didn't realize the T3i was that cheap - no wonder I can't get much for my XSi


----------



## memento (Oct 10, 2011)

seeing as you're on a budget, I'd get the t3i. 
pair that with 15-85 and pick up a 430 ex flash.


----------



## dylanstraub (Oct 11, 2011)

I picked up a (slightly) used T2i for around 500.00 from KEH.com recently. I have big lumberjack hands and I found it easy to hold and shoot with. Just my 2 cents but after reviewing the T3i and T2i the choice was obvious. I do like the flip out screen on the t3 but I'm more of a viewfinder guy anyway so I picked up one of those 50.$ right angle attachments at Amazon and I'm good to go.


----------



## mwdoher (Oct 14, 2011)

In my ridiculous world of compromise, I had to move to my wife's decision.  She liked the flip screen, and I felt that the t3i felt great in my hands.  I went with shootermcgavin's suggestion - though it wasn't direct - to get the 50mm prime f/1.4 canon lens.  The combo is incredible, and I'm really pleased with the bokeh.  After seeing some of the images from the f/1.8, and then what I've done in my limited opportunity since I got it, I don't have a lick of buyer's remorse.  My only issue now is that - as it's my first DSLR - I need something with a bit of a wider scope for indoor family shots.  I think that 17-50 is coming sooner than I think!

Thanks for all the help in my deliberation process.  I'll be sure to contribute some great shots after I get a little practice!!

Best,

Matt


----------



## mrelsewhere (Oct 15, 2011)

Have you looked into the 18-55 IS lens? For about $100 used, it's a good lens for anyone on a tight budget.


----------



## Boyun (Oct 15, 2011)

I agree with Mrelsewhere. I would buy the kit; T3i  body with the new 18-55mm kit lens, of a very good sale price.


----------

